# Seeking Police Officer Responses in Research Study



## dstevensiue (May 2, 2017)

Hello,

My name is Dr. Catherine Daus, and I am a professor at Southern Illinois University Edwardsville. I have done research with police for many years and am currently undertaking another study. We are asking you to take two surveys, which take about 45 minutes to an hour to complete.

Your participation is so critical to help us learn more about the stress and emotions of being a police officer - hopefully in the future to help other police officers. Feel free to forward this invitation to anyone you know who has experience as a police officer.

As well, we are trying to find people who 'tried' to become or be a police officer, and didn't 'stick with it' (either voluntarily or involuntarily). If you have any suggestions or know anyone who might meet this criterion, please let me know or forward the invitation to them.

_The first survey will ask you to create a fake first and last name that you will use in place of your real first and last name in the second survey._

STEP #1: Access the first questionnaire: Survey for Police Officers
STEP #2 - Access the second questionnaire using code *13113-001-44* & password *mturk* MHS Online Assessments

Thank you,
Dr. Catherine Daus
Professor in the Department of Psychology
Southern Illinois University Edwardsville
[email protected]


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Good luck. I can't see anyone filling it out for altruistic purposes when cops deal with the people that nobody else wants to day in and day out.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

So you're aware heir doc..tor... here in mass we get a 4 hour minimum. . 
Ba hahhah.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Probably get the same response she got a couple months ago.
http://masscops.com/threads/police-officer-responses-needed.200905/#post-977481


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

The utter lack of trust on our part is not without it's merits. If I were approached in a clinical setting with known professionals, I might bite. But an unknown asking for information in a random manner is cause for suspicion. Sorry Doctor Daus, I don't think too many of us will respond. It's nothing personal, just business.


----------

